# Neue Hardware - welches Netzteil?



## Psycho_Dad (2. November 2005)

Guten Morgen.
Ich werde mir diesen Monat neue Hardware für den Rechner kaufen. Ich werde mir wohl oder übel auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen. Ich habe derzeit ein 350W Netzteil.
Mir stellen sich 2 fragen beim kauf eines neuen Netzteiles.
1.	Welches werde ich wohl brauchen?
2.	Woher kann ich an der neuen Hardware erkennen, wie viel Watt die Komponenten verbrauchen, so das ich weiß welches Netzteil ich bauche?

Ich habe mir folgende Hardware ausgesucht:
AMD 64 3500+
Zalman CNPS7700-Cu Lüfter
ASUS A8N-E 
Club3d 7800GT
2x 512MB MDT DDR400 RAM
Samsung SP2004C Festplatte
Pioneer DVR110 Brenner

Derzeit habe ich nach einem nicht zu teuren Netzteil ausschau gehalten und habe mich vorerst für das „Revoltec Star Serie Chromus 450W“ entschieden.
Allerdings höre ich auch gerne auf die Erfahrung und Ratschläge anderer Leute.
Vom Prinzip her suche ich ein nicht zu lautes und günstiges Netzteil.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Psycho Dad


----------



## zioProduct (2. November 2005)

Wenn ich momentan nicht den vollen Blackout hätte könnt ich dir n hammer Netzteil empfehlen, stark im Preis/Leistungs verhältnis, und absolut leise. 550W oder so...

Silent Black Line irgend was ... Mann, wie ich das hasse, es steht bei mir zu Hause und ich weiss den beschissenen Namen nicht mehr :-( 

Aber die Silent xxxx Netzteile sind voll bekannt, es wird dir bestimmt sicher irgend wer gleich sagen, was ich meine 

Sry, aber maybe findest du durch Silent schon was du suchst...

*Kopf auf Tastatur hämmer*
ziop


----------



## metno (6. November 2005)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich momentan nicht den vollen Blackout hätte könnt ich dir n hammer Netzteil empfehlen, stark im Preis/Leistungs verhältnis, und absolut leise. 550W oder so...
> 
> Silent Black Line irgend was ... Mann, wie ich das hasse, es steht bei mir zu Hause und ich weiss den beschissenen Namen nicht mehr :-(
> 
> ...


 
 Meinst du Silent Maxx?


----------



## zioProduct (7. November 2005)

Ne, die "be quiet" Netzteile


----------

